# MMA=Kickboxing and Submission Grappling



## Freestyler777 (Aug 30, 2007)

I have deduced that there are 3 disciplines: kickboxing, Ground n Pound, and submission.  All 3 are effective.  And anyway, all the MMA guys are multi-talented, so there really is no more style.  It's just about kick punch throw submit. 

Something to ponder...


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 30, 2007)

We also use aikido and atemi jitsu as well as karate/TKD,Muay Thai, judo and BJJ as well as Japanese juijitsu plus a good amount of brain work!

It's a game of physical chess, tactics play a fairly big part in the game. Yhats the fun of it.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Tez, that's the first time I've ever heard an MMAer admit to using aikido! Can you expand on that for me?  When I teach my classes on sunday I will often work a drill that continues to the ground after the throw and goes into either a lock on the ground or as freestyler777 said "ground and pound".  It's not very aikido but it's very likely to mean the difference should the initial throw fail.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 30, 2007)

I shall try my best at what is half two in the morning for me! We have an MMA fight night on Saturday and am working on stuff. Which reminds me, we have Sami Berik fighting who is from CMA, very good fighter.

Right, my instructor is Aikido trained if that's the right expression, we use it a lot in the self defence classes. There's several takedowns we use from wrist locks that will take the opponent down and go on into a submission with. I've seen Steven Segal do a lot of what we do in his films. I will chat to Mick my instructor and get a proper technical description for you. 

I think that as most British fighters come from a traditional background we are perhaps better trained than those coming from a wrestling background.


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2007)

Freestyler777 said:


> I have deduced that there are 3 disciplines: kickboxing, Ground n Pound, and submission. All 3 are effective. And anyway, all the MMA guys are multi-talented, so there really is no more style. It's just about kick punch throw submit.
> 
> Something to ponder...


 
Freestlye bro seriously find your nearest MMA gym and give it a go, you'll understand alot more of what is involved in MMA then trying to figure it out by yourself while watching videos.


----------



## The Elemental (Aug 31, 2007)

Wrestling works too, whether Greco, Freestyle or Catch.


----------



## Freestyler777 (Sep 1, 2007)

I love wrestling, especially freestyle.  Greco doesn't have enough action standing up to interest me.


----------



## loyalonehk (Sep 1, 2007)

MMA(Mixed Martial Arts).  Just like the mind works the strategies, as in Chess, so must you use all the pieces on the board.

You would never play chess and only move the knight (or any other piece).  The more knowledge you have about what and how to use each piece at the right time the better your chances of winning. Know your oppenent, know yourself and know the game.

Sounds corny I know...  Like a Zen riddle... Dont worry I can laugh at myself all day long.

Now go train and learn anything and everything you can.  Attack life, its gonna kill you anyway!  

:uhohh::drinkbeer

Have a great holiday weekend!
Dean


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 1, 2007)

Freestyler777 said:


> I have deduced that there are 3 disciplines: kickboxing, Ground n Pound, and submission. All 3 are effective. And anyway, all the MMA guys are multi-talented, so there really is no more style. It's just about kick punch throw submit.
> 
> Something to ponder...





Hmmm, I understand the human desire to quantify something. Being an engineer, I completely understand. The problem in dealing with Humans, is that in quanifying something, you have put a box around it. that box does not fit all interpretations. In science people know this, and accept the model or theory as the "best" way to define something or to look at something. Yet, there are always people out there pushing the envelope and trying to define it better. 

By trying to say what you have said here and other threads your are putting walls around it your close out other options. Your in essence are going to insult someone no matter how you do this. Just understand that you approach no matter how well you intend to be, is not thought provoking, but is more insutling to some and that is the impact of your actions. 

A friend of mine studied Judo in the 60's with some Japanese here in Detroit area. He was the only "white" guy in the place. He got beat up, a long time before they showed him more. He than also started training in Karate, and it was full contact. They even added in Muay Thai in the mid to late 70's. they hand long range kicking. they hand mid range attacks and mid range and close range grappling. they also had ground work as well. Hmmm What did you say? That MMA was around in the 70's? That the UFC and the Gracies did not invent this? Yes, that is what I am saying. 

These guys and those he trained with were not the first. 

So when a person says "=" they are defining and or making an absolute statement. Try to understand that your insights may have been around for years, even centuries or for the complete age of mankind. It just might be a lesson that individuals have to learn for themselves over time, and not able to understand it from the stories of others.


----------

